# Bluetooth Pairing for IOS Shimano E-Tube Project



## sgc (Jun 22, 2013)

Shimano has recently introduced an IOS IPad version of the E-tube project for DI2 tuning, however I cant get it to pair with the Ipad. Anybody tried and had any success with this and if so how did you get it successfully paired?

Thanks


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you have the Shimano EW-WU101 D-Fly transmitter? Note that this is their newer version not their older version which did not support Bluetooth.


----------



## sgc (Jun 22, 2013)

I've got a D-Fly transmitter, need to check which version (bought in March this year). I wasnt aware that they had changed the model in that time, but if they have that will no doubt be why it isnt working! More expense!!

Thanks


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You need to buy the new battery with the new brain in it if you want to update your bike wirelessly.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> You need to buy the new battery with the new brain in it if you want to update your bike wirelessly.


Exactly, they don't make it easy for you...


----------



## sgc (Jun 22, 2013)

And here I was thinking it would be straightforward! Should have known shimano would'nt have made it that simple. I think I will just stick with the laptop and the wired connections!


----------



## pilot2482 (Sep 19, 2016)

I have the same problem. I bought a ew-wu101 BT unit and do have the new battery, latest etube 3.01 software, all updated firmware and can't get my iPad etube app to see anything. The PC app works fine, sees all devices, but no joy on the iOS device.

I'm about ready to return the d-fly unit and give up.....

Ideas anyone?



Thanks.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

You have to push the button on the junction for one second to initiate the Bluetooth connection.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pilot2482 (Sep 19, 2016)

I did. I tried it about 20 times. Rebooted iPad. Turned iPad on first, brought up etube app. Then pressed junction box button for 1 second until red light illuminates. Nothing on iPad.

Set passcode as default "000000" on PC app. Tried setting passcode to "123456" on PC app.

Nothing. Moved 101 module from back of bike. 
(Put it between rear derailleur and 4 port on chainstay as per instructions. Nothing. Put it in front hanging off of one of the 5 ports of EW90:

Nothing.

Beginning to think the BT transceiver may be defective.

There seems to be an LED on the side of the WU101. Or what appears to be. Does an LED illuminate when there's a BT connection?

Thanks.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

If the red light comes on in the junction, you've pressed the button too long and put it into adjustment mode instead. It's a fairly quick push. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pilot2482 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you goodboyr.

That was it!

Thanks again.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

pilot2482 said:


> Thank you goodboyr.
> 
> That was it!
> 
> Thanks again.


 Great!!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## m20j (Nov 20, 2016)

I set up the new EW-WU111 on my bike with the Garmin 820 and my iPhone. It all worked fine until I allowed it to update the firmware. It went to 100% but then said that it failed. Now the Garmin will still connect to it but the E-Tube project app will not as it only returns "incorrect passcode". I've reset the phone, rebooted the phone, tried an iPad instead, removed the EW-WU111, removed it from connected devices in the Garmin, etc. Nothing seems to work to return the passcode to "000000". I had initially changed it when it prompted me and prior to updating the firmware but now it won't accept any passcode. Does anyone know what I can do?

Thank you -


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Do you also have the new battery? It won't work with the previous ones.


----------



## m20j (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes, it's an all new system. It did work when I first set it up but once I tried updating the firmware it will no longer connect properly. It will show up in the bluetooth device list in the phone and iPad, but the E-Tube app still doesn't recognize it. I have removed it from the device list but it still doesn't allow for a different or default passkey.


----------



## m20j (Nov 20, 2016)

I think I'm just going to take it to a shimano service center and let them have at it. It looked like it was going to work but like I wrote, after the initial pairing and subsequent non-update it won't accept any bluetooth passkeys, although it does sparsely connect somehow, randomly, and also with the 820.


----------



## m20j (Nov 20, 2016)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...tube-project-ew-wu111-2-21-2017-a-359380.html


----------



## RPC1117 (Mar 23, 2017)

This looks to be the only thread that I've been able to find about Di2 passkey issues with the WU101. I upgraded my Ultegra system to EW-WU101 & the new Di battery. When I go into the E tube app on my ipad, I'm able to click on the Bluetooth LE pairing and get the WU101 unit to show up in the list. When it asks for the passkey, I entered 000000 but I get a "passkey incorrect" message box. I've tried every generic passkey that I can think of. No joy.

The unit was purchased from Competitive Cyclist new, so there shouldn't be an issue with the passkey being updated previously. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Try starting with the Bluetooth options on your iPad first. Delete it if it's listed then pair from that end, then go to e tube app. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## m20j (Nov 20, 2016)

RPC1117 said:


> This looks to be the only thread that I've been able to find about Di2 passkey issues with the WU101. I upgraded my Ultegra system to EW-WU101 & the new Di battery. When I go into the E tube app on my ipad, I'm able to click on the Bluetooth LE pairing and get the WU101 unit to show up in the list. When it asks for the passkey, I entered 000000 but I get a "passkey incorrect" message box. I've tried every generic passkey that I can think of. No joy.
> 
> The unit was purchased from Competitive Cyclist new, so there shouldn't be an issue with the passkey being updated previously.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Yes, go to a shop and have them connect with the PC and reset the pass key. Check the first page of this thread - I had the same experience.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

If you have the internal battery and the charger you can do the passkey reset yourself with the e tube windows software. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## srfarm (Mar 26, 2017)

I am having the same problem but am curious if the cause is something different. I have the new D-Fly, along with a new compatible battery, and I know the bluetooth is working because I can see it on my Garmin 820. But I can't sync with the IOS and am wondering if it is my switch. I have an old SM-EW90-B four point junction and there is no button for me to hit. I have tried swithing the gears, as I was told that would wake up the D-Fly, but so far nothing. Any ideas? I would love to be able to get IOS to work as the batter and junction on my tri bike require a fair amount of work to get to. Also, I just tried to connect D-Fly with IOS bluetooth, not with E-Tube, and the Ipad can't see the D-Fly, even after shifting gears. Thank you.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Delete your bluetooth pairing profile from your iPad and re-do the initial pairing. 

This has to to be done any time you update the firmware on the battery and/or wireless unit.


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

srfarm said:


> I am having the same problem but am curious if the cause is something different. I have the new D-Fly, along with a new compatible battery, and I know the bluetooth is working because I can see it on my Garmin 820. But I can't sync with the IOS and am wondering if it is my switch. I have an old SM-EW90-B four point junction and there is no button for me to hit. I have tried swithing the gears, as I was told that would wake up the D-Fly, but so far nothing. Any ideas? I would love to be able to get IOS to work as the batter and junction on my tri bike require a fair amount of work to get to. Also, I just tried to connect D-Fly with IOS bluetooth, not with E-Tube, and the Ipad can't see the D-Fly, even after shifting gears. Thank you.


I have different hardware than you (SC-MT800) so I can't say for certain, but my guess is, yes, it's your junction A. 

In order to pair the iPad you have to hit the button on your junction A in order to put the system into pairing mode. The iPad app will NOT see your Di2 system without this step. Just shifting won't work because the system has to be put into pairing mode. The only way I know to do this, per the instruction manual, is to hold down the junction A button.


----------



## srfarm (Mar 26, 2017)

Well the new switch solved the problem of bluetooth connection, but created another problem that is a deal breaker. Apparently the swith has a connection limit and because if have two sets of shifters up front, one set on the aero bars, and one set near the brakes, the new switch won't handle it. So despite Shimano's compatability chart telling me that all my gear is compliant, which by the way it did prior to the new switch, and despite having done an upgrade on everything to make sure this wasn't resolved with a later update, I have now spent close to $300 for something I can't use. Not pleased! If anyone has any ideas, besides shelving this idea, I'm all ears.


----------



## leo95se (Jun 24, 2017)

Can I tag onto this thread? First post here!
I am trying to add e-tube to my di2 setup. i bought the ew-wu101 and the bm-dn100. when connecting to the app, i get an error that the SM-EW67-A-E is not compatible. 

Anyone see this before? thanks for the help!


----------



## srfarm (Mar 26, 2017)

leo95se said:


> Can I tag onto this thread? First post here!
> I am trying to add e
> 
> I am guessing that you have to upgrade to the SM-EW90-B 5 Port switch, though I am not a tech and can't speak from experience, but I did have an older switch and it wasn't compatible, though Shimano's website said
> it was.


----------



## leo95se (Jun 24, 2017)

i think thats it too. ordered a new (3 port) switch and a couple wires. will test when it arrives next week. fingers crossed!


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

You don't need a 5-port. 

But you DO need one of the newer A junctions, 3-port or 5-port. Yours is one of the older ones.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

leo95se said:


> Can I tag onto this thread? First post here!
> I am trying to add e-tube to my di2 setup. i bought the ew-wu101 and the bm-dn100. when connecting to the app, i get an error that the SM-EW67-A-E is not compatible.
> 
> Anyone see this before? thanks for the help!


Please explain how you intend on charging the internal battery with that junction attached. That's why it's not compatible, you need a junction with the charging port. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SummitAK (Jun 8, 2007)

goodboyr said:


> Please explain how you intend on charging the internal battery with that junction attached. That's why it's not compatible, you need a junction with the charging port.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


The BM-DN100 is the external battery so it uses the older charger system. But the e-tube compatibility chart indicates the EW-WU101 is not compatible with the older SM-EW67-A. Only the first gen D-Fly SM-EWW01 is listed and it does not have BLE.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Right. Sorry. My mistake. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMc76 (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm having slightly different issues than those above. I replaced my SM-EWW01 with an EW-WU111, and upgraded my battery to the BT-DN110. It paired just fine via ANT+ to my Garmin 810, but I can't get the Bluetooth to pair with my Android phone. I've tried various length button presses on the Junction A, but I can't get it to blink red and green alternately. Also, how do you get out of the eTube app once you have it open?


----------



## SummitAK (Jun 8, 2007)

JohnMc76 said:


> I'm having slightly different issues than those above. I replaced my SM-EWW01 with an EW-WU111, and upgraded my battery to the BT-DN110. It paired just fine via ANT+ to my Garmin 810, but I can't get the Bluetooth to pair with my Android phone. I've tried various length button presses on the Junction A, but I can't get it to blink red and green alternately. Also, how do you get out of the eTube app once you have it open?


Did you upgrade all of your system firmware using the e-tube software and a wired connection? I have an iPhone not Android, but couldn't get the Bluetooth app connection to work before first upgrading the firmware. I don't know if this was due to the D-Fly firmware upgrade or was required for all the components because I updated all of them at once. After that i was able to connect using the iOS e-tube app.


----------



## JohnMc76 (Jun 29, 2017)

SummitAK said:


> Did you upgrade all of your system firmware using the e-tube software and a wired connection? I have an iPhone not Android, but couldn't get the Bluetooth app connection to work before first upgrading the firmware. I don't know if this was due to the D-Fly firmware upgrade or was required for all the components because I updated all of them at once. After that i was able to connect using the iOS e-tube app.



Thanks SummitAK. No, I didn't upgrade the firmware. Can you point me to something online explaining how to do that?


----------



## JohnMc76 (Jun 29, 2017)

Never mind, I found the manual online. Novel concept, read the instructions. :blush2:


----------



## srfarm (Mar 26, 2017)

srfarm said:


> Well the new switch solved the problem of bluetooth connection, but created another problem that is a deal breaker. Apparently the swith has a connection limit and because if have two sets of shifters up front, one set on the aero bars, and one set near the brakes, the new switch won't handle it. So despite Shimano's compatability chart telling me that all my gear is compliant, which by the way it did prior to the new switch, and despite having done an upgrade on everything to make sure this wasn't resolved with a later update, I have now spent close to $300 for something I can't use. Not pleased! If anyone has any ideas, besides shelving this idea, I'm all ears.


I am writing to correct my earlier post. I went to work on the headset on my Cervelo, and when I opened it up, I found another switch with the button buried inside my frame. I'm not sure why my dealer decided to put the button where I can't easily get to it, but I found it. So that means when I added the switch I actually was trying to use 2 of the same switches which obviously isn't compliant. Now that I am able to hit the button, I have connected via bluetooth. Also, the earlier post is correct, you have to go into your ipads system and hit ignore d-fly, then connect via e-tube. Now works like a charm, but wanted to correct my earlier statement. This system does work with dual sets of shifters. Yay!!


----------

